

Chatterous (YC W08) brings chatrooms to Twitter - arasakik
http://chatterous.wordpress.com/2008/12/09/bringing-chatrooms-to-twitter/

======
andr
Cool. An unrelated minor idea:

    
    
      *Note: Please clear your browser cache in order to see the changes*
    

To avoid having to ask your users to refresh just append a version number
(either manual or your SVN revision number) to all JS and CSS files, like so:

<script src="/js/something.js?1234"></script>

You get caching just like before, but when you push new code everyone sees it
right away.

~~~
arasakik
Good call. We were doing that before, but I completely forgot. Doh.

------
arasakik
There's also a Hacker News Chatterous group: <http://www.chatterous.com/hnyc/>

------
nirmal
It would be nice if chatterous could have some sort of custom twitter account
for each chat room like you do with the Jabber bots. Maybe some poking at
Twitter devs would be required :).

------
jfornear
I'm not familiar with the chat space, but it looks like you've got something
going here with the SMS, IM, and email updates angle.

------
tsally
I encountered a bug in your signup page. After entering a phone number with
more than 10 digits, it became impossible to select a carrier (the pull down
list was empty). I hope it's reproducible so you can fix it :-)

~~~
arasakik
Fixed. Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
jonursenbach
Not sure how useful this is with the 140 character limit, and I'd rather not
get spammed by Twitter notifying me that someone responded to a chat.

I'll stick to IRC for now.

------
wastedbrains
That is a pretty cool use of the twitter API, interesting. Next time I need a
chat room, I will try to set one of these up.

------
brentnf
Really great way to communicate with a group.

